# Houston price cut (and pay cut)



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Effective August 15, all Houston drivers are taking a nice big pay cut...Of course there is the promise of "working more" so as to earn more. Lucky us!


----------



## Marbles (Aug 8, 2014)

So they're saying 40 hours = 550? 
440 after their cut = 11 bucks an hour, and that's before I spend money on gas? (much less oil changes and additional maintenance, and not even gonna touch the insurance issue if anything happens...*shudders*)

And now I can't pick up people at the airport? (according to my last text message)

All of the stock analysts that think Uber is going to take over haven't looked into what it's like to be a driver. I wasn't making a lot to begin with. 

So basically I'm just gong to hang out in Rice Village and ferry kids to the Midtown.

Can't wait till they go public, I'm shorting them on day one.

Marbles


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Pay cuts and ride cuts. I kind of feel for the pax that took Uber to the airport yesterday morning expecting to be picked up today by Uber and now can't. I guess taxi's kind of got their wish with all their lobbying.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 8, 2014)

It won't be long until I turn in my phone at this rate. 
I can drive to a regular job and make 11 bucks an hour. There's less and less incentive for me to drive.
I have no sympathy for the cab companies, but now I understand the cabbies.

I was @ the BK over by Intercontinental for about 2 hours. The car service guys were chilling.
One guy told me that he just got his CDL. 10 days to learn how to drive a Big Rig. I'm real tempted to 
turn in my white collar for a blue one.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

houston we have a problem

sorry to hear that guys
im guessing were next???


----------



## Marbles (Aug 8, 2014)

Where are you driving Kris?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Marbles said:


> ...
> 
> Can't wait till they go public, I'm shorting them on day one.
> 
> Marbles


It is pretty difficult to short an IPO on day one.
http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/05/062905.asp


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Marbles said:


> Where are you driving Kris?


inside the red map


----------



## HouTXUberman (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, not much different retailers who engage in price wars, triple coupons, etc. Pretty inevitable, really. 
I have to say I'm pleased with my first week driving earning $1000.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 8, 2014)

@HouTXUberman

How many hours were you driving, and how much did you spend in gas?


----------



## jake047 (Oct 9, 2015)

HouTXUberman said:


> Well, not much different retailers who engage in price wars, triple coupons, etc. Pretty inevitable, really.
> I have to say I'm pleased with my first week driving earning $1000.


Do you still working for uber ? 
How you doing ?


----------



## Attito (Oct 1, 2015)

Guys wake uppppp.... Uber is telling us to take over . they have created the app and the concept to attract more rider , they made it cheaper so cheap people can get around . now that those cheap people get caught up in uber blues we let them know that the people giving them those enjoyable ride hate the money ...lol uber win more , driver are happy so lettttttttt striiiiike


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

HouTXUberman said:


> Well, not much different retailers who engage in price wars, triple coupons, etc. Pretty inevitable, really.
> I have to say I'm pleased with my first week driving earning $1000.


One week of driving does not a career make.


----------

